# 2014 Aventador Roadster Accelerations!!



## Redline2894 (Sep 2, 2013)

Recorded this yesterday in Beverly Hills, CA. Such an amazing car!
That V12 makes an incredible noise.
Hope you enjoy the video!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO425vLcXKQ


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

Hilarious to see how far all those horses under his hood have gotten him in the in-town traffic. While he's stuck behind the Nissan, those crotch rockets just glide pass. :rofl:


----------



## Redline2894 (Sep 2, 2013)

Bremen Ben said:


> Hilarious to see how far all those horses under his hood have gotten him in the in-town traffic. While he's stuck behind the Nissan, those crotch rockets just glide pass. :rofl:


lol it made me laugh when the guy tried popping a wheelie though.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Gotta love a Lambo!


----------



## Redline2894 (Sep 2, 2013)

jcm12 said:


> Gotta love a Lambo!


Yep, they sound amazing!
The first two accelerations in the video were mind blowing in person.


----------



## LegendaryItalia (Jan 12, 2006)

meh....rather have an F70


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

LegendaryItalia said:


> meh....rather have an F70


you're really comparings a $400k car to a $1.3million (and sold out) vehicle?

Seems silly to me.... both might by hyper-cars - but they're NOT comparable imo


----------



## Redline2894 (Sep 2, 2013)

wyb said:


> you're really comparings a $400k car to a $1.3million (and sold out) vehicle?
> 
> Seems silly to me.... both might by hyper-cars - but they're NOT comparable imo


I was about to say the same thing. Really can't compare the two cars.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Cool Video. I think*

I don't mean to hijack you thread but I thought any Lambo fan would want to see this, If you haven't already,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRxP8p3x0hY


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry the video won post.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

It's a piece on 60 minutes from 1987 at the Lamborghini factory. Morley Safer riding in a Countach with Valentino Balboni, pretty cool.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Still my Dream Car since the iconic episode with the white Countach in Miami Vice.
Speaking of 'hyper cars' ... I'll take the McLaren P1 to rule them all!

Bimmer App on HTC-One


----------



## Redline2894 (Sep 2, 2013)

jcm12 said:


> I don't mean to hijack you thread but I thought any Lambo fan would want to see this, If you haven't already,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRxP8p3x0hY


feel free to haha, I don't mind haha. Thanks for sharing the vid!


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Man, just realized how bad my spelling is today. I watch that video every now and then to get the juices flowing a bit.


----------



## Redline2894 (Sep 2, 2013)

jcm12 said:


> Man, just realized how bad my spelling is today. I watch that video every now and then to get the juices flowing a bit.


Yeah, Ferruccio Lamborghini has a pretty damn good story on how it all started lol.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd like an Aventador, but not sure I'd like people following me around with video cameras!


----------



## Redline2894 (Sep 2, 2013)

mark_m5 said:


> I'd like an Aventador, but not sure I'd like people following me around with video cameras!


well then don't buy a car that cost over 500,000 dollars......
That's what comes with driving an exotic, people take pictures, videos, etc.... 
This guy in this video, was really cool and actually drove the car like it should be driven.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Redline2894 said:


> well then don't buy a car that cost over 500,000 dollars......
> That's what comes with driving an exotic, people take pictures, videos, etc....
> This guy in this video, was really cool and actually drove the car like it should be driven.


Also be prepared for a lot of questions. One of those questions will be is it a kit car. A friend of mine had his Gallardo unloaded in a parking lot a mile from his house. He was asked the "kit car" question within an hour. Mob scene where it was unloaded. We were at the local BMW dealership when some 20 year old kid asked him.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

jcm12 said:


> Also be prepared for a lot of questions. One of those questions will be is it a kit car. A friend of mine had his Gallardo unloaded in a parking lot a mile from his house. He was asked the "kit car" question within an hour. Mob scene where it was unloaded. We were at the local BMW dealership when some 20 year old kid asked him.


Yep. There's a video on Youtube about "what it's like to drive a Lambo", and the guy has a Diablo. He talks about how you have to factor in time to talk to people about the car.

I've seen the F-chat conversations about how they react to people asking questions like that too, and I think some of them were showing how tired they were from hearing the dumb ones with really obnoxious answers. Or lies - like "it's not mine, it belongs to a friend."

I knew all that. If people are standing around taking pictures, it's a whole different thing than a paparazzi - chase like the one that killed Princess Diana and Dodi Fayed. The whole idea of someone chasing my car to grab film of it is the part that raises a red flag.


----------



## Redline2894 (Sep 2, 2013)

mark_m5 said:


> Yep. There's a video on Youtube about "what it's like to drive a Lambo", and the guy has a Diablo. He talks about how you have to factor in time to talk to people about the car.
> 
> I've seen the F-chat conversations about how they react to people asking questions like that too, and I think some of them were showing how tired they were from hearing the dumb ones with really obnoxious answers. Or lies - like "it's not mine, it belongs to a friend."
> 
> I knew all that. If people are standing around taking pictures, it's a whole different thing than a paparazzi - chase like the one that killed Princess Diana and Dodi Fayed. The whole idea of someone chasing my car to grab film of it is the part that raises a red flag.


I was actually going to quote Rob Dahm as well when I first replied. 
But to be honest, I wasn't chasing the guy.... If I notice someone is uncomfortable being recorded, I immediately stop. Numerous times have I stopped recording a very nice car because of that. The guy in the video, however, was really cool about it lol.


----------

